# Teures slippen, Unfreundlichkeit gratis - Yachthafen Hohe Düne Rostock



## stefanhoffmann7 (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo Bordies,

sicher habt auch ihr schon Kenntnis vom neuen Yachthafen Hohe Düne bei Rostock. Kürzlich sind meine Angelkumpels dort aufgeschlagen, um zu slippen und Dorsch zu angeln:

Slippen 10 EUR

Parken auf Parkplatz im Hafengelände: bis 5h 2,70EUR, ab 6.h 9EUR.

Ein Mitarbeiter, dessen Name hier nicht genannt werden soll, weil er der scheinbar einzig freundliche im Hafen ist, hat uns insgesheim verraten:
Angler sind in diesem Hafen nicht gewünschtes Klientel. Dies haben wir kürzlich zu spüren bekommen:

Hafenmeister ist ab 7 Uhr da.
Um 8 Vorsparche beim Hafenmeister zwecks Bitte um Öffnung der Slippe. Von "herzlich willkommen, lieber Gast" keine Spur. Der Hafenmeister war ablehnend und reserviert - eine Atmosphäre wie "Äh... Angler... die bringen kein Geld. Kunden 2. Klasse. " Seegelbootfahrer durften sich beim Anstehen im Hafenmeisterbüro sogar vordrängeln.


NACH EINER STUNDE kam endlich ein Angestellter Richtung Slippe mit Fahrrad gefahren!!! Aber aber anstatt die Slippe zu öffnen (dauert keine Minute) wurde erstmal ein Seegelboot betankt... und erst danach machte er uns Anglern *(3 BOOTE)* die Slippe auf. Man hätte doch ruhig erst die Slippe öffnen können und dann tanken??!!

Nachdem dem Mitarbeiter unsere Unzufriedenheit über die herrschenden Zustände zum Ausdruck gebracht wurde, sagte der er: 
"Wird auch langsam Zeit, dass mal einer meckert". Dies lässt tief blicken...


So, liebe Petri-Jünger, jetzt wisst ihr, was ihr in diesem neuen chicken Yachthafen als Kunde Wert seid.

Anmerkung: Dieser Yachthafen wurde mit erheblichen Steuermitteln subventioniert (Olympia 2012 - aber Deutschland hat den Zuschlag nicht bekommen). Von daher ist es eine Frechheit, wie hier mit dem einfachen Bürger umgegangen wird. 

|evil:


----------



## HD4ever (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teures slippen, Unfreundlichkeit gratis - Yachthafen Hohe Düne Rostock*

gut zu wissen falls ich mal in die Ecke komme das ich dort *nicht* hin will ....  |krach:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teures slippen, Unfreundlichkeit gratis - Yachthafen Hohe Düne Rostock*



			
				stefanhoffmann7 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bordies,
> 
> sicher habt auch ihr schon Kenntnis vom neuen Yachthafen Hohe Düne bei Rostock. Kürzlich sind meine Angelkumpels dort aufgeschlagen, um zu slippen und Dorsch zu angeln:
> 
> ...


#q warum fragst du nicht erst im forum nach so etwas wo man evtl. gut oder günstig slippen kannst? wenn dein boot nicht zu groß ist kannst du gleich unten gegenüber von den speichern in hro an einer straße kostenlos dein boot ins wasser bringen,dein auto kannst du da auch parken, mußt dann aber die warnow hoch fahren aber 20€ gespart.dann gibt es irgendwo ein dav angelverein bei dem soll man günstig übernachten und slippen können habe aber leider keine adresse#c mfg.e.


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teures slippen, Unfreundlichkeit gratis - Yachthafen Hohe Düne Rostock*

Mail doch mal deine Beschwerde an das Warnemünder Tourismusbüro. Zugleich würde ich nach dem Verantwortlichen für diesen Hafen fragen und dann eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde ablassen.
Diese muß dir dann schriftlich beantwortet werden.

Deine verständliche Entrüstung interessiert zwar hier - helfen kann das jedoch so niemanden.


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teures slippen, Unfreundlichkeit gratis - Yachthafen Hohe Düne Rostock*

Liebe Bordies, danke für Eure Anregungen und Hinweise!

Meine Entrüstung hilft direkt niemandem, aber vielleicht es dem Angler, der dort keine solche Überraschung erleben muss. 
Schliesslich muss man sein Geld nicht dem in den Hals werfen, der den Angler nicht als geschätzten Kunden auffasst.


Die Verwunderung unsererseits über die das Hafenpersonal war auch deshalb so gross, weil wir letztes Jahr in diesem Hafen - als die Bauphase noch nicht abgeschlossen war - noch freundlich behandelt wurden und gegen eine kleine Spende an die DGzS kostenfrei slippen und Parken durften. Sogar die Boote durften wir eine Nacht kostenfrei im Wasser lassen und in ihnen schlafen. Traumhaft! Nun hat der Hafen richtig seinen Betrieb aufgenommen - und es hätte zumindestens der Dienstleistungsgedanke gegenüber dem Kunden erhalten bleiben können...

@esox02

Danke die Hinweise. Die Stelle ggü. den Speichern kenne ich schon - mit nem 8PSer bzw. erlaubter Geschwindigkeit die Warno hochtuckern ist zwar ne Alternative, aber man verliert leider einiges an Angelzeit.

Die Sache mit der Slip- und Übernachtungsmöglichkeit des DAV ist hochinteressant. Werde diesbezüglich nachforschen.

@Dolfin

Sind denn die Hafenmitarbeiter zwangsläufig Beamte? Wenn ich micht irre, ist die Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde nur im Beamtenrecht anwendbar?

Grüsse, Stefan


----------



## Torskfisk (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teures slippen, Unfreundlichkeit gratis - Yachthafen Hohe Düne Rostock*

@ Stefan
Da es sich bei dem Betrieb eines Hafens um eine Einrichtung des Landes handelt sind es zumindest Angestellte und auch in so einem Fall greift die Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde.
Wie in sovielen Fällen sind es leider die Angestellten die ein schlechtes Licht auf den öffentlichen Dienst und auch auf die Beamten werfen.
In den seltensten Fällen sind es nämlich Beamte über die sich die Leute beschweren. Siehe auch Sozialamt, Arbeitsamt etc.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teures slippen, Unfreundlichkeit gratis - Yachthafen Hohe Düne Rostock*

@ torskfisk

soo viel Insiderwissen kann man doch nur als Angestellter haben|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teures slippen, Unfreundlichkeit gratis - Yachthafen Hohe Düne Rostock*

Der Hafen ist eine Landeseinrichtung?

Welche Rolle spielt dabei die "Maritime Service GmbH", die im Impressum der Seite www.yachthafen-hohe-duene.de genannt wird? Ist das nur ein Betreiber, der den Hafen mit bestimmten Auflagen verbunden betreiben darf?


----------



## Tulpe2 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teures slippen, Unfreundlichkeit gratis - Yachthafen Hohe Düne Rostock*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> @ Stefan
> Da es sich bei dem Betrieb eines Hafens um eine Einrichtung des Landes handelt sind es zumindest Angestellte und auch in so einem Fall greift die Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde.
> ...



Hohe Düne ist ein rein privatwirtschaftliches Unternehmen, weder Land noch Bund haben dort ein Mitspracherecht. #c

Und Angler gehören  dort zu aller letzt zur gewünschten Zielgruppe, es sei denn, sie buchen für 3 Wochen eine der Suiten. #v

Statt mit Angel-Boot fahr' mal mit min. 45-Fuss-Yacht dort vor ... :v

Viele Grüße

Tulpe
(Rostocker, Angler und hab keine 45-Fuss-Yacht, aber schon mal beruflichin der "Yachthafen-Residenz Hohe Düne"  zu tun gehabt)


----------



## raubangler (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teures slippen, Unfreundlichkeit gratis - Yachthafen Hohe Düne Rostock*

Schaut Euch mal die Internetseite an.
Natürlich können die Hektik so früh am morgen nicht gebrauchen.
Und Außenborderlärm schon dreimal nicht.


----------



## Torskfisk (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teures slippen, Unfreundlichkeit gratis - Yachthafen Hohe Düne Rostock*

@ Tulpe 2
Da es sich bei dieser Einrichtung offenbar um ein durch Land oder Staat subventioniertes Gewerbe handelt, dürfte auch eine gewisse Mitsprache möglich sein. Zumindest wird es gewisse Weisungen oder ähnliches für den Betreiber geben.

@ Dienststelle-Ast
Die Antwort ist beinah ......völlig falsch, steck mich nich mit denen in einen Sack, denn lieber zu den anderen ......))

@ Stefanhoffman7
Eine Beschwerde bei der zuständigen Wasser- und Schifffahrtsbehörde könnte für dich Licht ins Dunkel bringen, wer nun letztlich die Verantwortung für diesen Mist trägt!


----------



## raubangler (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teures slippen, Unfreundlichkeit gratis - Yachthafen Hohe Düne Rostock*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> @ Tulpe 2
> Da es sich bei dieser Einrichtung offenbar um ein durch Land oder Staat subventioniertes Gewerbe handelt, dürfte auch eine gewisse Mitsprache möglich sein. Zumindest wird es gewisse Weisungen oder ähnliches für den Betreiber geben.



Alle Investitionen wurden im Osten gefördert.
Damit hat der Staat aber kein Mitspracherecht auf betriebswirtschaftlicher Ebene.
Wäre ja auch noch schöner, wenn Beamte die Produktionsabläufe in der dann ehemaligen freien Wirtschaft mitsteuern könnten.
Dann können wir ja gleich einpacken....


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teures slippen, Unfreundlichkeit gratis - Yachthafen Hohe Düne Rostock*

Naja ist echt ätzend sowas.... erinnert mich an 
den Eckernförder Yachthafen die fahren schon 
seit Jahren die selbe Masche... :v


----------



## Torskfisk (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teures slippen, Unfreundlichkeit gratis - Yachthafen Hohe Düne Rostock*

@ raubangler
Du hast mich scheinbar missverstanden, ich meinte nur ein Mitspracherecht, da es sich indirekt ja auch um die Wasserstraßen und deren Benutzung handelt. 
Hier also die Benachteiligung von Verkehrsteilnehmern im Allgemeinen. 
Keine Mitsprache was die Bewirtschaftung angeht ist klar.


----------



## raubangler (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teures slippen, Unfreundlichkeit gratis - Yachthafen Hohe Düne Rostock*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> @ raubangler
> Du hast mich scheinbar missverstanden, ich meinte nur ein Mitspracherecht, da es sich indirekt ja auch um die Wasserstraßen und deren Benutzung handelt.
> Hier also die Benachteiligung von Verkehrsteilnehmern im Allgemeinen.
> Keine Mitsprache was die Bewirtschaftung angeht ist klar.



Moin,
das Schifffahrtsgesetz (1990) schreibt lediglich vor, dass Privathäfen im Notfall gegen Entgeld genutzt werden können.
Ein Angelausflug gehört sicher nicht dazu.

Ausserdem wurde ja auch nichts untersagt.
Und wenn man sich die sonstigen Preise in der Anlage ansieht, dann wurde für das Slippen und Parken auch nur "ortsüblich" abkassiert.


----------



## andre23 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teures slippen, Unfreundlichkeit gratis - Yachthafen Hohe Düne Rostock*

hej...

...es ist kein "privathafen",lediglich eine "private betreibergesellschaft"...wie es in deutschland üblich ist...die gmbh hat sich an die auflagen der fördermittelvergabe zu halten...bund, land, lsb und der yachtcub warnemünde haben diesen finanziert....und somit mitspracherecht...natürlich sieht man es in diesem elitären kreisen nicht so gerne wenn angler mit "kleinbooten" kommen..   

mvh andre


----------



## Tulpe2 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teures slippen, Unfreundlichkeit gratis - Yachthafen Hohe Düne Rostock*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> @ raubangler
> ... da es sich indirekt ja auch um die Wasserstraßen und deren Benutzung handelt.
> Hier also die Benachteiligung von Verkehrsteilnehmern im Allgemeinen.
> ...



Die Ansteuerung Rostock (Innerhalb der Tonnen) und weiter der Seekanal, Stadthafen und weiter bis zur Schleuse = Bundeswasserstraße im Geltungsbereich der Seeschifffahrtsstraßenordnung. Aber nicht die Marinas.

Und Benachteiligung: Naja. An Privatstr. steht ja auch häufig: Privatweg - kein Winterdienst. Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## Eckaat (12. September 2007)

*AW: Teures slippen, Unfreundlichkeit gratis - Yachthafen Hohe Düne Rostock*

Ich kenn rein zufällig jemanden aus der obersten Etage des Ladens und es ist genau so wie ihr schreibt. Die wollen nur goldgeknöpfte Schickimicki-Lackaffen in ihrem Protzbau spazieren gehen sehen. "Stinkende Angler" passen nicht in oder vor ihren Prunkladen.

Aber es gibt doch eine schöne Alternative, wenn man nicht von Gehlsdorf die ganze Warnow hocheiern will. Wenn man zeitig genug da ist, dann slippt man einfach auf der anderen Seite - im Seglerhafen Warnemünde. Man muß wie gesagt nur zeitig genug da sein, um noch einen Parkplatz für das leere Gespann zu ergattern.

Achtung! Nicht zu weit reinfahren, unter Wasser ist eine Kante im Beton! Ist mir beim ersten Mal passiert, es ging "klack", das Boot schwamm und der Trailer war weg! :q

Gruß Ecki


----------



## walex (15. September 2007)

*AW: Teures slippen, Unfreundlichkeit gratis - Yachthafen Hohe Düne Rostock*

Und quanta costa im Seglerhafen?

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Eckaat (15. September 2007)

*AW: Teures slippen, Unfreundlichkeit gratis - Yachthafen Hohe Düne Rostock*

Ich bin zum Hafenmeisterhaus gelaufen, das war abgeschlossen-den Rest kannst Dir denken.

Gruß Ecki


----------



## Hoppes (24. März 2009)

*AW: Teures slippen, Unfreundlichkeit gratis - Yachthafen Hohe Düne Rostock*

Hoppla. Gerade nach dem Thema gesucht und den Thread hier ausgebuddelt.
Meine Eltern haben dort ein Boot liegen und ich wollte demnächst dorthin und da fischen. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie "nett" die zu einem sind wenn man beides ist. Angler und Segler.
Darf man eigentlich im Hafenbereich fischen? Bzw. kann mir jemand gute Spots rund um den Hafen nennen?
Gibt es dort noch Barsch, Zander und Hecht oder ist das Wasser dort schon zu salzhaltig. Ist ein wenig OT, ich weiß. Wollte aber keinen neuen Thread aufmachen da dieser sich ja allgemein mit dem Hafen beschäftigt


----------

